# Morel Morale Booster - VIDEO



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

Cheer up, fellow Hoosiers. It still can happen. I'm posting my YouTube video, "Go for the Gold! - 14 Lbs." to help boost our morale. This hunt was in 2012 when spring arrived 2-3 weeks early, and it was generally regarded as a poor year for shrooms. I thought I would try to document what a dead elm looks like, but began to find morels under them. So the "morel" of the story is: get out there and go for the gold! This may yet be a great year!


----------

